# Another pretty good day in mccoupin county



## Jermanda411 (Apr 26, 2018)

the rain last night helped a ton


----------



## Jermanda411 (Apr 26, 2018)

Weird year grays are still popping...


----------



## Tara (May 13, 2018)

Jermanda411 said:


> the rain last night helped a ton
> View attachment 6150
> View attachment 6150
> View attachment 6151
> ...


If you happen to have any that you’re going to sell I would love to buy some, I’m disabled and can no longer go hunting. Thank you


----------

